# Lets take a moment to recognize the man who works in the Dildo Factory



## BORTZ (Jun 17, 2012)

Tutorial: How to make the EoF more entertaining​


Because most of you are failing hard​

_________________________________________________________________​Here are some steps you can take to make the EoF a more enjoyable place. Some of you are really making it hard for me to have any sort of respect for you after some of the terrible topics you have made . You can take any one of these steps or multiple ones to ensure your time here in the EoF is more enjoyable. If that is possible.

*Start using your ignore list.*
-you can make a list of people you would rather not see post around the forums by ignoring their posts. This takes their posts and makes the go poof. This works outside of the EoF too so be careful not to ignore just anyone.

1. Click on your name in the userbar thingy to drop down your menu, and click "My Settings" at the top of the right hand column.  




2. Then on the left menu bar, click " 'Ignore' Preferences"
3.Here is where the magic happens. Start typing someones username in the bar and a list of suggestions comes up. Keep typing or select the member who you would like to be silenced. To the right, you can choose to ignore posts, sigs, and/or PMs.
4.SAVE YOUR CHANGES!


Spoiler










If you dont, you will still see pesky posts that you would rather not.

Thats how to ignore someone. Make sure you go back and show posts every once and a while, who knows, maybe said ignoree has grown up?

*Post funny shit. *
Like funny stories or something. Anything is better than what we have here.

Most of the drivel here i have seen is really not entertaining anymore. Heres a list of topics and types of threads not to post.
Hate threads about another user. Nothing says "IM 12!!!" like a "_n_Member IZ GUAY" thread
Game threads. Most of them are really boring and dont bring in any fun value. This is a squishy rule, because there are a few out there that are fun, but most of them are stickys already.
Memes. We are not 4Chan and we have seen them all before. "But this one is new!!!1" We have already seen it and we are not interested.
Threads that have to do with hacking or progress in the scene. Its in the EoF, we know the 3DS doesnt play ROMs so dont post a picture of a game laying on a 3DS and post "3DS games on a 3DS LOLOLOL" we get it, you were dropped as a child and your parents probably dont love you so they threw money and consoles at you to raise you because they would rather go to work than spend time with their own kid.
Asking for the EoF's approval. if you have to ask, you should know what the answer is.
"join my club" threads. No one wants to join your self absorbed club. Not everything is about you.
*Special Cases (Necrobumping, spamming, etc)*
Necrobumping. Finding someones old old thread from years ago, and posting in it again to make it appear on the first page of the EoF. Not ok. The thread will get locked from a lack of funniness.
Spamming. If you are not getting enough posts in your threads, dont worry, making more threads isnt going to help.  It will just make the people that already find you annoying think that you are even more annoying. Just stop posting in the EoF. That will help.
Quote chains are not funny. Its not clever, cute, or enjoyable to sift through gigantic quote chains. I will report you.
*Vote!*
Use the star rating system to vote and tell people how you feel about their thread! Maybe over time you will get more 5 star threads!

*Be a useful member to this community!*
Honestly. Stop posting in here so much. If your EoF post count exceeds your actual post count, You are like a busted condom. You are a drain on this society. Even if you are a lurker, get out and lurk moar. Post every once and a while. Give back to this forum. We value our members, and our community here. And out community here is only as good as its members. If all our members are good for are making really shitty joke topics, we might as well be 9gag.

The EoF might be well beyond saving so get out now if you still can._________________________________________________________________​
*Notes:*
And if any of you are wondering, apparently there are naturally occurring dildos in nature. I stand humbly corrected Veho  Evidence in spoiler


Spoiler


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't tell me what to do.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

I just love how you changed 'SuprGamr' into n member


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> If your EoF post count exceeds your actual post count, You are like a busted condom.


Oh shit...


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I just love how you changed 'SuprGamr' into n member


It wont let me do the @ shoutout thing.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > If your EoF post count exceeds your actual post count, You are like a busted condom.
> ...


If i were a condom, even just for a day....
I'd roll outta bed in the morning
Realise im no longer wanted
And go out if the rubbish bin...




BortzANATOR said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > I just love how you changed 'SuprGamr' into n member
> ...


@[member'---insert name here---']
Thats how you do it


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 17, 2012)

oooh ok sweet.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think I love you Bortz.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 17, 2012)

This thread is officially raulpica approved


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

raulpica said:


> This thread is officially raulpica approved


Time to get sticky?
no homo


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2012)

I've probably had more hate threads than most. Not sure if I should be proud of that or sad...I'll go with proud.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 17, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I've probably had more hate threads than most. Not sure if I should be proud of that or sad...I'll go with proud.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > I've probably had more hate threads than most. Not sure if I should be proud of that or sad...I'll go with proud.



So...
I heard yo da man supagames


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> So...
> I heard yoda man supagames


Yoda, I am not.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > So...
> ...


Wrong, i'am not
Da man, you are


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jun 17, 2012)

To all the people who bought the dildos that guy makes, I think you all should pray he isn't a tester...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2012)

Can you also add that "quote chains aren't cool or funny"?


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2012)

> Lets take a moment to recognize the man who works in the Dildo Factory, Because they dont just magically appear...


Pft. 






If you're buying dildos from a factory, you're getting stiffed


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 17, 2012)

10/10 would read again


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 17, 2012)

Y U BLOCKED ME?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Y U BLOCKED ME?


You know he cant see your post.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > Y U BLOCKED ME?
> ...


now he can (your post)


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 17, 2012)

*OP updated!*



Paarish said:


> Can you also add that "quote chains aren't cool or funny"?


Added


Veho said:


> > Lets take a moment to recognize the man who works in the Dildo Factory, Because they dont just magically appear...
> 
> 
> Pft.
> ...


HOLY FUCK I STAND CORRECTED. I will add this clever retort to my original post.



Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Y U BLOCKED ME?


I probably have a good reason. like your posts not adding to the discussion or generally not funny. Not to mention your vomitfuck of a jumbled-ass nick name makes me grit my teeth into powder. I could make a better name out of a single round of Boggle.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Can you also add that "quote chains aren't cool or funny"?
> ...


TY BBZ xoxoxo

EOF-ers, please note how I have quoted only the bit I am addressing.
I deleted the other stuff because it was pointless to the conversation and would've made my post abnormally large.


----------



## Santee (Jun 18, 2012)

(SRS in EOF) I say there should be a post limit before allowing people into the eof, as it seems the newer people make the shittiest contributions.


----------



## outgum (Jun 18, 2012)

Bortz. I love you. Quality shit right here.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 18, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Can you also add that "quote chains aren't cool or funny"?


Sounds like somebody doesn't like Excitebike.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 18, 2012)

Is there a way to hide topics made by people you ignore?
Some people literally never contribute anything I'd ever be interested in.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Finally someone is caring for the EoF (in a way)! This should be stickied.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 19, 2012)

Paarish said:


> EOF-ers, please note how I have quoted only the bit I am addressing.
> I deleted the other stuff because it was pointless to the conversation and would've made my post abnormally large.



My post is abnormally large


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2012)

I love this thread! ;o;


----------



## rastsan (Jun 19, 2012)

why get a factory made one when you can make a replica of your own.  Custom kits can include the "ice cube tray".  Where you can make an icy version of your very own.... 
For the low price of 99.99 + tax (canadian) you too can make your own dildo.  why buy factory made when you can do up your own.  
lost my interest in finishing this post... how strange... I know I have more to say. just don't...meh...


----------



## mameks (Jun 20, 2012)

Talking of natural dildos
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=789he-8T_-E[/youtube]


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2012)

Found 80 meters underground? That must have been one _epic_ masturbation session


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 22, 2012)

I love how this thread is now turning into a thread about dildos. 

Side note, my RA in college now works for an Amazon.com wearhouse. He says he can explain how many people order dildos.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 26, 2012)

So this thread is needed in the EoF, but no one is posting so ill necro it to keep it floated. 

So i was asking about his earlier, is anyone interested in buying a trildo?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> So this thread is needed in the EoF, but no one is posting so ill necro it to keep it floated.
> 
> So i was asking about his earlier, is anyone interested in buying a trildo?


I would, but I just bought a quad...do.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 26, 2012)

Quildo?
Quado? 
I dont know.


----------



## mameks (Jun 26, 2012)

I take it the quildo has feathers


----------



## alidsl (Jun 26, 2012)

shlong said:


> I take it the quildo has feathers


Something like that probably exists


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 26, 2012)

I dont know how i feel about a Quildo


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2012)

alidsl said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > I take it the quildo has feathers
> ...


It's called a feather boa.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 26, 2012)

Veho said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > shlong said:
> ...


.... You changed my view on the world


----------



## mameks (Jun 26, 2012)

So guys.
what's a Waldo?


----------



## alidsl (Jun 26, 2012)

shlong said:


> So guys.
> what's a Waldo?


I want to find one, I've been searching for ages


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2012)

shlong said:


> So guys.
> what's a Waldo?


It's a US English word for Wally. 

And that's a wall-mounted dildo, wally = wall willy.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 3, 2012)

Also, shakeweights!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2012)

I did your advice and now the EOF is a much better place!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I did your advice and now the EOF is a much better place!


I would like to thank you


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I did your advice and now the EOF is a much better place!
> ...


That face is just scary


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 3, 2012)

I like to imagine he is "finishing off" his workout... get it?

Maybe this will help get the point across.


----------



## rastsan (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks I was just about to post something like that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Veho said:


> > Lets take a moment to recognize the man who works in the Dildo Factory, Because they dont just magically appear...
> 
> 
> Pft. If you're buying dildos from a factory, you're getting stiffed


[yt]lxJL_fi5teo[/yt]

On the side-note - great guidelines Bortz! Lovin' it!


----------



## Pleng (Jul 7, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I like to imagine he is "finishing off" his workout... get it?
> 
> Maybe this will help get the point across.



You know I thought the joke way implied; therefore didn't need explanation?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 7, 2012)

Pleng said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > I like to imagine he is "finishing off" his workout... get it?
> ...


Ive always feared there would be a day when my sarcasm would get so advanced that no one else would get it, and anyone there to witness my remarks would just think i was mentally handicapped.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


Oh no, most of us understood it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 7, 2012)

Whats great about that statement to Pleng was also sarcastic. Because I kinda figured everyone else go it hahaha


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Wanderman_Trigge (Jul 10, 2012)

i just gotta ask if your guy  in the factory ever feels... inadiquit ???
and a side note,thank U for saying somethink on quoutting , to often I'll see a page FULL  of quotes and they'll just say "lol" 
NOW if you'll ecsuse me, i gotta go find one of those MAGIC "MUSHROOMS"


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 10, 2012)

Enters thread
gets scared
leaves.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2012)

This thread must be stickied! ;o;


----------



## raulpica (Jul 12, 2012)

...I'm... I'm... sorry... this has never happened before...

sorry if I made everything *sticky*


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Now everyone shall know!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> ...I'm... I'm... sorry... this has never happened before...
> 
> sorry if I made everything *sticky*









Oh and THANK YOU!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2012)

People need to talk about this thread more! ;o;


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe that will help the eof not suck


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2012)

No, it'll be like every sticky thread. All the stupid ass 12 year old kiddies won't read it and continue to post stupid shit. Kinda like those two new EoF threads....


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> No, it'll be like every sticky thread. All the stupid ass 12 year old kiddies won't read it and continue to post stupid shit. Kinda like those two new EoF threads....


Not sure whether to agree or take offence, or both...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > No, it'll be like every sticky thread. All the stupid ass 12 year old kiddies won't read it and continue to post stupid shit. Kinda like those two new EoF threads....
> ...


Admit it, that thread was stupid.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2012)

dang. I thought i could really help.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 26, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> dang. I thought i could really help.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

I just post shit for the fun of it


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 1, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> I just post shit for the fun of it



We know. We just choose to ignore it.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2012)

This thread is the only hope for the EoF until it gets renamed the Testing Area.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> I just post shit


Seems about right to me


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Well you did not incluld all of it I do it because I'm board and to me its fun


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Well you did not incluld all of it I do it because I'm board and to me its fun


You clearly lack an understanding of how things work around these part of the Temp.


----------



## mameks (Aug 1, 2012)

You post funny things, not bollocks that no one finds funny except for the seriously mentally challenged.
At least in theory


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 1, 2012)

Could just prevent newcomers and people with a low post count from posting in the eof until they browse the forum and find out what funny is. It seems like there are alot of newcomers that come up with the crappy threads.
Well them and another certain spammer im sure we all know of...


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Could just prevent newcomers and people with a low post count from posting in the eof until they browse the forum and find out what funny is. It seems like there are alot of newcomers that come up with the crappy threads.
> Well them and another certain spammer im sure we all know of...


I can think of about 13 and they are all ignored. Its just easier that way. Except that everyone quotes them.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2012)

Y I NOTICE THIS THREAD NAO?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 6, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Well you did not incluld all of it I do it because I'm *board *and to me its fun


Are you fucking retarded?


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 6, 2012)

He might just be


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 7, 2012)

I dont think certain people are taking a moment to recognise the man who works in the dildo factory


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 7, 2012)

I wonder if working there makes him feel small in the pants.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 9, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> cherryw17 said:
> 
> 
> > Well you did not incluld all of it I do it because I'm *board *and to me its fun
> ...


I've been watching comedy cenral and getting ideals from south park and tosh.0 and of course futerrama but mostey south park


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > cherryw17 said:
> ...



Yeah, don't do that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 9, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > cherryw17 said:
> ...


So yes.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 9, 2012)

No I'm not retarded, I just have to stop watching so much tv.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 9, 2012)

Lets put it this way. T.V is funny. We watch T.V. therefore we have most likely seen any "Funny" Thing you would be posting here. 
The EOF is for creativity, not rehashed family guy "Jokes"


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Lets put it this way. T.V is funny. We watch T.V. therefore we have most likely seen any "Funny" Thing you would be posting here.
> The EOF is for creativity, not rehashed family guy "Jokes"


In other words, we aren't a group of Dane Cook fans


----------



## mameks (Aug 9, 2012)

Also: learn to fucking spell properly.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 19, 2012)

Lets also take a moment so i can tell you about how i became the prince of bel air


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2012)

shlong said:


> Also: learn to fucking spell properly.


OH GOD THIS. THIS TIMES A BAGILLION.

My god. You have no idea how many STUPID FUCKING PEOPLE spell my username wrong. WHEN IT'S RIGHT THERE. I cry every tiem.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > Also: learn to fucking spell properly.
> ...


I can't tell. Was this intentional?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 24, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > shlong said:
> ...


Yes. See "lyke dis if u cry every tiem"


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 24, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ouch123 said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 24, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > ouch123 said:
> ...


What. The fuck.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > ouch123 said:
> ...



http://audioboo.fm/boos/490888-the-pop-tart-tragedy


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 24, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


The proper response is "Jesus god"


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 24, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> What. The fuck.


You mean you've never seen any of these? There are like...tons of em around now after that stupid "how r babby formed" thing. One of the older ones was the "5eva" ones. You should check em out, they'll make you sob for humanity


----------



## Santee (Aug 24, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


Ah how blissful ignorance is, I'm guessing you don't have a Facebook because these horrible displays are all over it.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 24, 2012)

Actually, you can avoid that problem with a combination of smart friends and the "block" button.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Santee said:


> Ah how blissful ignorance is, I'm guessing you don't have a Facebook because these horrible displays are all over it.


I guess it's a good thing Facebook keeps these things (more) contained.



Suprgamr232 said:


> ouch123 said:
> 
> 
> > What. The fuck.
> ...


Not before now, actually. Just checked out 5-ever. It made me laugh, cry and lose some IQ points - all at the same time!


----------



## Santee (Aug 24, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Actually, you can avoid that problem with a combination of smart friends and the "block" button.


Oh believe me I'm quite aware the only reason I even go on Facebook anymore is for the comedic and offensive pages.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 26, 2012)

So im wondering if anyone actually reads this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> So im wondering if anyone actually reads this.


Of course we are, there's so much you could do with dill dough and a little bit of spare time! For example, Cheesy Puffs!

1 cup water, 1/2 cup salted butter, 1 cup all-purpose flour, 4 and a half eggs, 6 ozs cheddar (finely grated), 2 tbs fresh dill (finely chopped), 1 pastry bag

Preheat oven to 375°F.
Bring water to a boil with butter and salt in a 3-quart heavy saucepan over high heat, then reduce heat to moderate. Add flour all at once and cook, stirring vigorously with a wooden spoon, until mixture pulls away from side of pan, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat and cool slightly, about 3 minutes, then add 4 eggs 1 at a time, beating well after each addition (batter will appear to separate but will then become smooth). Mixture should be glossy and just stiff enough to hold soft peaks and fall softly from a spoon. If batter is too stiff, beat remaining egg in a small bowl and add to batter 1 teaspoon at a time, beating and then testing batter until it reaches proper consistency. Stir in cheese and dill.
Line 2 large baking sheets with parchment or lightly butter sheets. Fill pastry bag with batter and pipe 15 (1-inch-diameter) mounds (or spoon level tablespoons) 1 inch apart onto each sheet. Bake in upper and lower thirds of oven, switching position of sheets halfway through baking, until puffed, golden, and crisp, about 30 minutes total. Make more puffs in same manner. Serve warm.
Now, just make sure that your kitty cat is not being a dildo and eat your delicious Cheesy Puffs!


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha, well that answers my question


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *recipe*



Needs more artificial cheese flavor powder.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > *recipe*
> ...


Agreed - let's say you can sprinkle that over them before baking.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 4, 2012)

hmm no post in a why soo..


RANDOMNESS


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)

Could you even imaging working where you daily had to touch things that would be going inside of people?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Could you even imaging working where you daily had to touch things that would be going inside of people?



Everyone who works at the dildo making factory says it's better than working at the dildo refurbishing factory.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Could you even imaging working where you daily had to touch things that would be going inside of people?
> ...


Oh god. 

_Life at the dildo refurbishing factory:_
"Jenkins! help me unload the truck. We got another shipment of trildos."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...



"Slippery bastards, ain't they?"


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)

Actually i just remembered that one of my former RA's works for an Amazon shipping warehouse in Indianapolis. He told me one time "I have never seen so many didlos in my life."


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 19, 2012)

The product testers must have lots of fun.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> The product testers must have lots of fun.


They moonlight as camwhores.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 15, 2012)

The guide needs to be updated.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 16, 2012)

LegendaryTemper said:


> The guide needs to be updated.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 16, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


>


You're officially one of my favorite GBAtemp members.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Nov 22, 2012)

I just realised you're ignoring me. Fuck you.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 22, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> I just realised you're ignoring me. Fuck you.


You know that means he cant see this right? ;o;


----------



## DoubleeDee (Nov 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> You know that means he cant see this right? ;o;


 
No, since he is ignoring my posts I did not realise this.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 22, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> No, since he is ignoring my posts I did not realise this.


Now it looks like im talking to myself,
damn it dee, you make me look crazy


----------



## DoubleeDee (Nov 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Now it looks like im talking to myself,
> damn it dee, you make me look crazy


 
Hahaha, fuck Bortz.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 22, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Hahaha, *fuck Bortz*.


I always thought you liked women, interesting.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Nov 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I always thought you liked women, interesting.


 
Dont get it. Dont want to get it. Fuck off Blice.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Let'sa just turn this back into a dildo thread!

Can't find funny image to help this thread turn back into what it once was!


----------



## rastsan (Dec 14, 2012)

Veho said:


> Pft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

my cousin just had to say:

those are some proper penis peppers.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Let'sa just turn this back into a dildo thread!
> 
> Can't find funny image to help this thread turn back into what it once was!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 15, 2012)

What the hell?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 16, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Let'sa just turn this back into a dildo thread!
> 
> Can't find funny image to help this thread turn back into what it once was!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 17, 2012)

lollachuk!


----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2013)

This.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> This.


FAN FOPPING TASTIC. That is what this thread is about.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 18, 2013)

I look at this thread in the stickies... and it's name is very misleading.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 18, 2013)

They should make a dildo from Wreck-It Ralph's fist and call it "The Wreck-It Ralph" and every time you use it, it says "I'M GONNA WRECK IT!"


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> I look at this thread in the stickies... and it's name is very misleading.


Its a satire aimed at the absolute shit that people post here, begging for people think they are funny, well unfortunatly you have to be funny for people to think you are funny. Like the man who works in the dildo factory, just doing what you do and recycling old shit doesnt make you anything interesting.


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 25, 2013)

This thread is now about me.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 25, 2013)

Let's take a moment to recognize Tom, the man who works in the Bombadildo factory.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 25, 2013)

Lets take a moment to look at the give-a-fuck-o-meter 




and I mean Tommy Dildos not the thread.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Ethevion (Sep 14, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Let's take a moment to recognize Tom, the man who works in the Bombadildo factory.


He doesn't work there, he runs the joint.


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> He doesn't work there, he was made there.


Better.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Sep 14, 2013)

Veho said:


> Ethevion said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't work there, he was made to run the joint,
> ...


 
Best


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> *pic*


Nah, when all's said and done it's just a chunk of rubber, it's no different than making rubber duckies (the cheaper ones are probably made in the same factory), and his work makes people happy. You know what job sucks? Being the censorship guy in Japanese porn. You just sit there all day, rewatching porn videos you've long since grown sick of, and following genitalia with a cursor. And everyone hates you for what you do.


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me about this thread, Veho. Back in the day, I didn't know what a dildo is, but after life and internet, I finally know!


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 20, 2015)

This is the EoF.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2015)

All these years later and this thread is still magical


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 20, 2015)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 MAGIC 2 DAY
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUExQUFhUVFxUXFBUVFBQXFRQVFBUXFxQUFhQYHCggGBolHBQUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGywkHyQvLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAMEBBQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAADBAACBQEGBwj/xAA4EAABAwIEAwYGAAYCAwEAAAABAAIRAyEEEjFBUWFxBYGRobHwEyIywdHhBhRCUmLxgpIjM3IH/8QAGgEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgMAAQQFBv/EAC4RAAICAgIBAgQGAQUAAAAAAAABAhEDIRIxBBNBIlFhcQWBobHw8ZEUUsHR4f/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A+NMVlUIlMJoJxuqepbIOQI4KXKQSGMoRKdkt8RGaZEcPREtqmMTscY0FMNp2SGHMFabGpUrizTjVqhSkPmju9+CfpYQHVUNDKQ7v70/EHlCOLbjSHYo1piLMK0ShVGgaJxzrm36XH0ohA1x7JV9GfRwpKK7DwCe734LUwzBGilfD/L3n7LPHK7NUcKUbPOVKcSlXLcxGGgLMqUlsjO0c3yIUK0wnMuiFSZsnhSKPswxi7B0qd54Cfsr1TdFbTsRw/M/ZBqCESLiqkWps1J6eP6Hmi0HXUrCAB49d0Fp4apqDUrlY5XdIAS0Qi1HRHTz3Q3G90YzvZQCXW9hDxlMh4PNx87q4dDgR7EonaTwS2L2v/wAjMI/YQl8aM99O55KiZqt34gSlKjU1KthzjYKqEByayoL2yUrIhEugTSrEqPEWXGtSkCHYxcRW2AUTkVZjsGicp0UKkywKapOXPdmpI6GK7mpljV11NL5WwkhB5V6Z3VqlISuQmRYt6Y9gmy4e7xZbVMQb3P3KxME+DbXVb9G4mLlSceRojcZJkdTkeahHyjlbu9lOsAaDO6Vo1GmWga6d36lXghb0dBNWLVLFFcZUdSm3A+S7TomQplVXYEo/FodpUrBHqUdOn3KG06Jmv9I6LmzxtbR0E4qLTMvGUxosXFs4LZqkkmUpXphOxutHL8hqUmZuDpEu01IT7hBPkm+ysKJk9B1Iue4eqDiKZLiOZW6PRhht6K0qct6zHvxQWUpdpYXP4Wo2gIA4BUqYeB19AmJElF1fzMjFi/qqUima1MzogOEEK0xcVQes2I3QnM3RqTgeuypVbw09Ew0LqhdpnxQ6zb9VdzYuuZxMaoogSTSC1Ppn37uEo7RP1GjJbwOu09VnvYQtcutAJ6sC4oZYUw2mmadOQg9JzESkZr6StRoRdPVGxYeKo82CVKCTKE6hKi69RK5F0KUhYK8QVSk4QFcglJS0amw7a6I1xQqdHdGYr9NMJIhFkABWrGEAFL9OmKmqZp4OAtvCVI6Ly7HQU6zFGyPiNxZFVM9Hja8iLT3pESIMbypSqyJ33RGtJTI8YrQxSldMdotBnyVmug8ipg2W6eivVpx0270jO72dCKtckM0CE2+MoWZS1V8RizaFh4uQ6U1GL5Fa9ISlf5XO8BveeAGpT4pl411RqFENY+Ohd72TMWPds4nm+SoqkApUxFuEDkgYuiAQ4GQfUBXfVjzRBUb9JvaI/a0xi2zNCagrQnm35W/KL8Yb3S9a0+90H4lvFOiqDWdthsQ3gkalHdEbX1v0UNU6Sj1RrVSVgBTIuf2VT4ncuF5n2UtUqquVA6SL4oRtCTY+SjuqGLoOUG4sri02VOVj0/T3+aI8ggDzQP6ROoiVZ9gDx9lbsc+IlrVAzZdC6wtJvpvCjmQY22PFMUk+jNQGoTvuqFshGdcqrrLPOK2yN0Z7goi1G3UWTiFZnUgjN2Q6eyIBKFKjShoaK1OVRivnhNiMZTEFKpisZS8IZqmZ5uywKLSddAVkICdG9hqohPA2AXncLVIK16FeVTjo0+pyRs4OtBvpp3LRrwW+9Fi0Kt1uYV0i+3mFEr0zpeJNuPFsy6jy2x5e/JUBzWT2KYHSPApXsun/AOQHgRHVT/T0ZfKz+nF2aNLDuyF3AX9F2sIognfbrBnyHiiVK2Wk4X+YwOkkx4DzRaYDqYaTsR3GAfuqjjSdHms2acmm+rPOufHS5XW1YIPGJ9FwshpB1Fo5i/2Q6DNjN9DG/LknRiNeRJBqrpBJSDibz79wtM0jEEEGx6rBrOu73xQyVFYsnLou+uG8z6LrMRJWW5xRQ6yqzrKTihpwM3VXgBBa8qjnylyYXfQw5shSjhz4KrHmy0KUaI/HhylYUhZzY8PuFYM+UDy5eym209TG0ff8INQb8At3HtiHPlNoQynbTdNNuIPcfRCjdXZccCEmDoSVIhLVnXuj4gGM3ceuyVq3uUUp2qIlYJxlRcLlEm0GKUhojtIQcPoJRnsSos1JUggMqjmqrXK4emraKbsmSyWOqO6qgOKGWxUywau6fpca9WCAWHplOYV3ikgU1hTdMh2HGRrUyT70WhSx2UA2kdfDRIMs3Y8+KBVqklaXjil9R6yOPRs1a8iQbHT8K2BrXhZmCrbH6T5HinsLZ335bXVv4laEeVcoNhMdXIIGwc63Qx6JzDYj6TtPpqD1CTxVIkkn+6f+3sK2CsSNj7/PigWPdnPy4VPDcfzD9r0iGVCAPkg6AyA4CednNKwX4u3y62JLr9QBwXusNhQ5ha8GHNLZ/wAXNIDh0n0XgcThjTe5jhdpIPUWKrLFrZn8ZxlFxl2jUw/aBdTkxO+gFtTHvVYmLueon1CYwzZkbH1H+1arQ+Sf7Z8LJctobHGoy5L3Mioy6JkTD2XjzXKlkqaOw42xcFUzbo7QPfFUdS80tRfY2OOlYeiQRsnMNRJkoPZuCc8iLAanoJPktSqADDbAem5K0Y/hMfkeSlLiuwLyQIQ8Q8Nb1A/KHVJLo5wEti6suK08+MXQvHqNlXVDtZcpVEF7pVWhL5bIMObIIPUdyULrJsGL9Em+xPVXkjQSAlyi6QF1ZmEZtKvARBiEmFZoSk2M5sdlcLkFqsCn2LstKsUIlda5DyRReV1DVg5AyB6btk1SMapEJik4bo4OmUnRtU7sEX17uI+6Cxx0UwVRNVsMZkaG/wClpdyVodFckRlPh4JrDVDYHQaHccR0QaTvBGpvvGx24K1oKS1o2arS4E6mJ/KFh6BPQ+a5gnm7SenMG338kejUIBadWmCOM6+ibHswxTjfE28I6GADMXDnw3tt+Fjfxd2cS41gLHLmjbNYHnt/2C9J/D8PLy7RgBd3gyeMpPt6oKjTSZMujMTecpkNgDa3BHlp6OMvUflVi/P7dnh6NPJf3wPknaFKZbzIvuLapipgHAQSCdbX2tdHx2HyuJ0BM3PHZZ/T0bYZk3xfZkVsFkJB7jxGySrU41Er02Ip/EaIglo2v0CwMW+IlKyYmjueNLlFNmdVMaeCYwzM5Df7iI5TElWFIEg31TFFozktEZQRI0uI0PerhGtmvI/TxOf0NTMxrSGn5GjKLaxGYzzJueqz6tUATufYXHuOVo2F46+x4pRzZklLmmmedhgpsK6oBmPh1O/hPisqs71RsQ8pMnX371ROaao6EI1E58ZFZUgJRwVosUtZGmVKLeho1pAKTfVlx6/dM06JgJV9O88yilNstQaOly4qFRAQzGq4Kqw2VgxIUqQVBMyqXqkKQieSweJYVEVqDCs0KkymGXQqtcrtajsos0oqplVmq0yqG8NUgrboYgkRaP3KwKLbrRw55p+OTQcJOI+6nPK6s50ajvQ6NWd0dwzJzaa0aE72PYIz74old5FQzYkCeotPfE/8kjTqZdP2EzjK+dgduyzuhNj42UhKjDmioSv2ej0OCx7qVN5EZqgjX6THyujfe3FZZLmgEaDW/n6ovZg+NlbEyG+Ldjw3vzRO2KnwnNbaHC7TBDT/AE7W/R5EvlT2jJiUfUUMa3Lu/ovf+ULdn14e4xYjU+9VftN4ln/yNNNBPNL9n4RxOaflEgDcga24ftErNJnkxo79x5lWr4juCeWx3sstcDqJ04xIHjdZnbuEaarsuszHUC8Lc7JogMbMZspc/WzTZsbE2HTMsH+IRmrvA2MGOMmfWO5Fkrhs7/jQlCDfb1+iZlOcAQBeCJ3VmwGG9iR3jh5BVezMI0cPpJ1PJ35QmGWFpsQZH3HW3msdi881mx7Xurr5fP6jT3QARvcnofwl30z8yJSJyjfbwv8Aldc2Wk9O8DdDKNnNcEqa+z/yZGJMFCoUcxPQozrkq9GxEJXGjfHEl2Lvw0I1HDI1fYotAaJUgnCMXZSpTgdB5x+VnFi2q7AdO9Adh1TnTETdmG5iiaxFMzooh9QxuTswmK4QgiAqLZpTo6Qu5FyVeUDgEmihC4Qo8qmdRWtASphGlGY5LNKM1FYqhlr5RqbUo0Jmm5HFkQwExQel2GUVrU1MOhg1IumqWL98FnZiCu7q06YLb9jX+NP5VhiA1w8DwjgVnUnEdPTonmUw4Aac/eiapKX3I8fqqmeg/h3Etp1JF2n6R/a7+08iVfHNNQuqHV1nDYOAiQOBACysPRLBaePJ3ResGFc6HAQTGYaZgR5dVpxNJbJj/DsmHI5P3Xa318/+TMwNItGY2E3HEnW45BPdoYaGNNvmvvPATHu6bp4J7SDdzDqHC+b+0nhvOhHegdsOe0l31AjkQIHS0J660Y8mPOsvNJUnszO18S+m2m6m6ZkOBu1+XRruNrarz9OoXucSS4lxzE6lxuVoVaky0kwbx9/NZweaZdaeI48DPcEmfds9b4vixWP4/ddr2JiaMDmNEjiASA4aix/K2KbxUyujRwBHUwswCHOG32mPQlZ2jj4M/wAUo/7X+nv/ANgsDiZlhsTdp/ybfzWgw35QQPD9rJP1c58wV6HB0QQOo9FcdqjTk8e7a2mr/P8Aowns1VKDYjqtrE4EgmLSqDCfKkyTNs8DaszKjZ7kagxNns87InwMg4pLMeTC+W+xdgiyBiXHQJ/DsBMlAxtLVIyPYuXjz42YlSpdRXq0xK4s/JmF4lZ50KQugWVC5a70NouF3MhtK45yFzL4lyUIhVJVMyjFsYarh0IDaitnVIqhqm9GDkm16uKivkSh5jkQVCNCk2VVBWVObGcU0adPEcRZFp4hk8OqzW10TOrWVlen8jcpBpNvstLA4aTK85QqL0/YFJz8rG6ueAB1H+keOabtnT8DApZEn9Wb/Z3ZpfsSPSNT4SvTY6oJGxAAsbyOXgtTF9l/CwzMo+a2YjSSY12XnawBiZk6rdgucHKzqxjDyFcXXaI7tz4dstjYyZMdFSvlqDMzgMzNYG2UC5HisntMXkxHMG3eOiBQeYljrid9jz4dYWjFKUXZwfI8V4M9Lr69fcZp9nsJkHNfrfis7tbDi9vmIAtyMj7LZoViXAkZXRciRMaOI481ztFrcocTBm5Ex4D/AEtbqUdI7S8j08Di4nn8Fhj8w4Ef6WX2gIqv6vjuBE+S9NgK0uuABcmABZotm77c5Xl8RTJe8ncnzN/usWSKS0eZ4qGebj7/ALt/+CNOnNTv8yV6rs6rLgLC4vHLj3eazcFgQM1R0nK0wBoCRAvubpzs4GCfD0nzQY+6O9i5Ycfxdv8AZBHVjN90dtAZZiBx49OKV+Iync/MeG3ehVcfn3/XJJyNR7Gy8mWRV7DL3T+tVapTsSRA56eKUpVzESqVMZtqsktlw4RV0wNNkG09yD2gLAhw00lVrvPHXqk6tVA0IyyfHjQtUddRL1DdRZ3VnIlF2YweqvCjWrrwml+wIK0KNCkI4rYDKOQyEyUAo3EWyi5mXXBVSWqIGY5FDksCrByEgw5yjCglyjSqYcWONcjjVKU05TV+xaezQwTeK91/+c12txtAEgDORJ4uY5o75LR3rwTXgDVM4XFua4EHzjwKpSOjgko6fumv8qj9EdoYv530XgmmSCHSJDSPnDuQMkdFlVKDKQgtzgEwQQDA4HzXlOyv45a+k1lcnPLhnIEOzHNJdsZJHC4Ru2+2KeFPy1W1y8ZmsH/rAM8L9wg221WzBrGk+jXj4Y47evevevf6X+o9jzQqB1Itde4IPzjgZ0MFebbgBRIIfmOwuClqP8VB77UWU5jQud11PM8VsuYCJ01grfialdHR8R4c65R39zuGxTwYcQSdiAQOp1WozCUzTOYEO1hrrQLNF5111GvesSI+nfvJ/StWqwz5heIABuQNCQmRyNabOZ+MZMXjxSi0pPX9pDVTAUALFzi6BsBM6G86geAWNi6dPM4CmG31JcTJ4SYHmgMqkPN9pgbX3PFeixHZxIY8EZHhpk6XCJuMkY/w7w8WZ85N+9be3/OjGAhgbAAkmP8AHnzN/BZWOxHw6ZLb6AHa5iBx0PgtjtWqwEgybXE3gf5LwvbGPNSodAxpIY0aAT5k7lIyZOEaR0PIUIJSe2tL6ff9xo1S651K5SrkFAwlUC6JVqgmVhyWzO8mrs06dUnZBSH86uOxwWdt2EvIT7HqgCSqgDRUfirJT45OqtSAyZ4s5WcZUQX4gBRA+zG5Rsy6b1dzpSsq7SmpGXmHhcAQ8ytmTYpAtlahVQuuXCqoFkcEJwRJQ3oJ0QqpK4okllpVg5DUUIN03ojK6VHVWDlGtBJ7NFruKZw9fis1hMKwJSlpmv1NG2/FD+nTnuuMq3lZjaiM2sn8wYpo3MAPnle0GLAw9ODfQ8i2zp8j3r5xQxkI3891PeU2Gfg7Rt8LyfQWonrK3aALpAnvsqjtJwmQ3aLaRuFl4HGBzQBE7hcxUg6x1Fk7HkbF+XhWf45jdGo57vlBiZJOh5yvSHtxhYxpYZY0MLh/UWiBax0F+G2q8dh6sCA4niBYfhN9o9pANOzW7gfN3HnK2QceNsZgyLFuL6C9r9u0stRgpuzkZQ6bC0X4RbReOFJ0ob353Encko9IxxWVXklZm8jy3mexoMMIDhB/Ku/FkBKmrmMn7op8UK56o6919UNx5qzWKGmlvGmirYJryN0XIeKEWcVWoTsUHpV7AcqK16d1Eq95lRIYFooFwlUa5XlGnaFnAVYFUhSVE6IWJV0MK8IokIhuVipCqWyAyqq7gqJLLIoooqIdBRWuCCuhQgxnVw9BY5XzoaQ1NhBURG1hugZ0JzlaI5tGlRqSmCbLKoPI0TjcSN1TQ2GTQ5hzeU0/HuHNZZxoHHwC4MROiODcXaI8rqkadftaP6RJ/wAv0kK+Oc+xMDgNEtUKq1P9WctNinJ/MZptR2lDoo7WhacdpA0VeyQqMYAi1dEpVr7KZUky1JIvVrRogivCBVeSqSkpuySyfIZq11U1EAlWItdE5sXdlKhuohuKizuWyAmoqiiqBCpXFFFCgrV1RROXRDhXAooh9yAyqKKJMuyyKKKISEXQoooQ6oV1RQs6VwKKKyBArKKIGMRxGwuvcoorj2QLV+y5SUUT4dlMapoo2UUWyBH0dq/SVmjRcUV5u0KKFcUUWcoiv/SooqZYqV1RRZyz/9k=


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2015)

Dude. 



 


_Dude. _



 

Dude, WTF. Dude. Bro. No magic 2-day  ;O;


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 20, 2015)

Veho said:


> _DUDE 2 DAY_
> 
> View attachment 20572
> 
> ...


FUCK GOOGLE AND ITS LONG ASS LINKS 2 DAY! ALSO, FIX'D 2 DAY.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 22, 2015)

Why is this thread still a thing lol thats 2 version of GBAtemp ago lol


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Why is this thread still a thing lol thats 2 version of GBAtemp ago lol


It's a good reminder that the EoF used to only be a pile of shit, compared to the mountain of shit all the kiddies turned it into today


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 22, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's a good reminder that the EoF used to only be a pile of shit, compared to the mountain of shit all the kiddies turned it into today


I was about ready to take all of those "club" threads" and merge them all together lol


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I was about ready to take all of those "club" threads" and merge them all together lol


I vote we just ban them all 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I mean, look what they did to my thread  http://gbatemp.net/threads/smoku-smoki.390890/


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 22, 2015)

I am ok with that


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2015)

Flame said:


> *pic*



This has been posted before so I'll just quote my reply: 


Nah, when all's said and done it's just a chunk of rubber, it's no different than making rubber duckies (the cheaper ones are probably made in the same factory), and his work makes people happy. You know what job sucks? Being the censorship guy in Japanese porn. You just sit there all day, rewatching porn videos you've long since grown sick of, and following genitalia with a cursor. And everyone hates you for what you do.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 28, 2015)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Lets take a moment to look at the give-a-fuck-o-meter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOODBYE 2 YOU 2 DAY...EVIL ONE!


----------

